# Catch of the Day



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Took the family out to the beach this afternoon. Got out there at 1 pm, surf was perfect for fishing. 30 minutes into my fishing expo fog rolled in. I noticed whiting havn't been around since Oct time frame. Had the poles out and saw a sand bar with a trench in between it and the shoreline.The trench led out into a deep pool where I had the poles set. Time rolled by with no hits which had me thinking another day of paying my dues. After awhile I saw the so called sand bar was quickly disappearing when one of my poles went off running parallel to the shore. Reeled in a keeper pomp which was barely hooked. 15 min later one of my other rod doubles over to another nice pomp. I re-rig toss back out and again same rod doubles over, Im starting to think DAMN.... Damn was right, pomp ended up not getting the hook set which was a surprise, usually they hook themselves like the hook is designed to do. Overall a nice day at the beach and still grateful I was able to come home with two pomps. 

On another note I learned today whiting are also called Gulf Kingfish, I was fishing BW roughly 3 months ago with shrimp for specks when I had caught a camo colored fish which today I realized was a Southern whiting. My question for you guys is it pretty common to catch them around here? Ive caught the normal Whiting out in the surf but never the camo one. Camo meaning dark shades almost like a Holstein Milk cow.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice catch. Whiting are called ground mullet too, don't know why. I've seen various coloring on them and interestingly enough, some of the fry I've scooped up in my sand flea rake are camo striped as well. I've got no answers but wonder the same...


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

nice catch, i love pompano. Its my favorite fish to eat. Cant wait to go catch some.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch and report t&t :thumbsup:

There are actually three closely related kingfish species. The gulf kingfish are most common along the sandy beaches and locally referred to as "whiting" (ID'd by it's white underbelly and black tip on the tail). The southern and the northern both have the mottled "camo" colored sides. The southern is often yellowish colored underneath and the northern has a very long dorsal fin. Neither are quite as plentiful in the surf as gulf kingfish, especially the northern. The southern typically prefers to live on sandy/muddy bay bottoms but at times all three species can be caught at the same location.

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/cwcs/pdf/Kingfish.pdf


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

tips, were you in the usual spot today? I almost went out there but decided not to.

And yes, "whiting" are Gulf Kingfish and the mottled ones are southern kingfish. The southern king fish are usually caught in the bay and are often locally known as ground mullet.

Im kind of bummed that the whiting have been non existent this year. Last year was an awesome year for the big whiting.

Im going to PM you my number in case you want to meet up over there.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Niccee catch man!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Pier#r said:


> Nice catch and report t&t :thumbsup:
> 
> There are actually three closely related kingfish species. The gulf kingfish are most common along the sandy beaches and locally referred to as "whiting" (ID'd by it's white underbelly and black tip on the tail). The southern and the northern both have the mottled "camo" colored sides. The southern is often yellowish colored underneath and the northern has a very long dorsal fin. Neither are quite as plentiful in the surf as gulf kingfish, especially the northern. The southern typically prefers to live on sandy/muddy bay bottoms but at times all three species can be caught at the same location.
> 
> http://www.dnr.sc.gov/cwcs/pdf/Kingfish.pdf


 
Pier, Thanks for the info. Makes sense catching it in BW bay/river. I didnt realize there was more then one species of whiting. I dont see pictures or reports of catches of the southern whiting around here. At the time I thought, thats one dirty looking fish when reeled in. 

JD yes I was close to the spot, about 1/4 mile up. The beach has changed alot. Nows theres a sand bar were we have fished before, so I fish further down on either end. I saw a guy a ways up who looked liked he didnt have any luck. 

Alot of folks say sand fleas are key which I agree but I would like to add that those white dime size clams that dig quickly down into the sand like a flea also get eaten by pomps. Ive cleaned some pomps and see most of their pallet is made up of them.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome! Leaving my house now and headed to the spot, hope they are biting.


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

I've actually witnessed whiting develop those stripes over a matter of seconds....I'll pull them out of the water normal, toss em in the cooler, and the next time I look in the cooler they are striped.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62, if you want whiting, come over to Bama. They are *THICK* right now and nice size too. I caught my biggest whiting in probably 5 yrs yesterday, right at 19 inches.


----------

